# Need Artist for Christmas Gift



## Frailey (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi everyone.

My name is James and I am searching for an artist to convert a picture of my daughter into an anime character. My daughter loves Japanese animation shows such as Karneval and Axes Powers. I was wanting to have a portrait created depicting her as a character standing back to back with her favorite Karneval character Yogi. 

Of course compensation for materials and time will be made. 

Thank You for your time.


----------

